# Sticky  [Guide] How to install ClockworkMod Recovery



## adroidman

*Standard Disclaimer: What you are about to do will void your warranty. There is also the slight possibility that you could damage your phone if you do it wrong -- and maybe even if you do it right. You undertake this activity with that in mind and are solely responsible for the results. *

First off, all thanks goes to CVPCS for making this. This is not the official clockworkmod recovery from Koush, but works fine. What is a bootstrap? It is a "recovery" but it hijacks parts of the boot process during the system initialization and starts into the clockworkmod recovery instead of booting android. If something goes wrong you will need to FXZ back to stock because the only way to boot into the clockworkmod recovery is by using this app.

What this does: Installs ClockworkMod Recovery and allows you to flash custom ROMs and make nandroid backups, etc.
What this does not: Does not unlock your boot loader.

You will need to be rooted in order for this to work.

Download Bionic Boot Strap

How to BOOT STRAP the BIONIC
1. On your phone go to settings>Applications> and check Unknown sources
2. If you downloaded on your computer connect your bionic and select USB Mass Storage option
3. Move the APK to your SDcard
4. Disconnect your phone
5. Browse to the APK using any file explorer and select it for install
6. Select install and open with its done
7. You have two options: 1. Bootstrap Recovery and 2. Reboot Recovery. We want option 1. It will ask for SuperUser click yes and then it should give you a message saying "Success!" click OK.
8. You now have ClockWorkMod recovery installed and you can click reboot recovery. It will take you to CWM if it was done correctly

To navigate in CWM use the volume keys for up and down and the power button to select. Before you do anything else please make a backup and move the file to your computer. To boot into CWM in your app draw you should see an app called Bionic bootstrap, open the app and select reboot recovery.

Original release thread http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5513-CWM-Recovery-for-the-Droid-Bionic-by-CVPCS
CVPCS blog post http://cvpcs.org/blog/2011-09-16/bionic_bootstrap_recovery


----------



## nerdslogic

This is awesome.


----------



## Tornlogic

Thank you very much! 
So I come from the land of The Droid Charge. I'm use to CWM being broken in several areas for that phone. Forgive me, but I have to ask this question... Is there anything broke within CWM on this phone? Can I now make reliable backups and such?
Thanks again!!


----------



## adroidman

Everything works 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BootAnimator

adroidman said:


> Everything works
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


Flashing .zips isn't working.

Already teamed up with JRummy on this and can't figure it out.


----------



## adroidman

Can you give me more info? Or have jrummy contact me?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BootAnimator

adroidman said:


> Can you give me more info? Or have jrummy contact me?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


So I tried flashing literally ANYTHING...and I get 
E:Error in /sdcard/Whateverfile.zip
(Error Status 0)
Install aborted.

Anything from a theme, to a boot animation, even something that has nothing more than a mere ui_print
Nothing is flashing. Returns the error mentioned above.
We both tried a bunch of things. Mounting /system manually, toggling signatures..etc etc...


----------



## Sensatti

Could it possibly be because of the way the bionics sdcard file systems are setup?


----------



## kauthor47

sensatti said:


> Could it possibly be because of the way the bionics sdcard file systems are setup?


I wondered the same thing at first, but I took a peek and my Nandroid backup actually did to go the SD card, not to the internal storage. This might be a long shot, but it's just a guess since the internal storage is named /sdcard (which is really ****ing retarded to begin with, but we won't go there) so perhaps you could unmount /sdcard and /sdcard-ext and remount the location of the external SD card (/dev/block/vold/179:1) as /mnt/sdcard, and then mount the internal storage to /sdcard-ext, essentially flip-flopping the two temporarily.

I doubt that would actually do anything but it's just a random thought since googling "clockworkmod status 0" doesn't really return anything other than people asking about it.


----------



## anon.

I agree that it obv has something to do with the partioning of the bionic's sdcard/sdcard(-ext) ~>
When trying to flash a zip from sdcard, it only gave me my sdcard-ext directory to choose from ....

ANYONE find a solution yet -or- why it is doing this ?! I guess all .zip files or files to flash, should just be put into the sdcard-ext directory ?!

_*MANY THANKS TO ALL WHO ALL WHO BROUGHT US THIS INITIAL RECOVERY !!*_


----------



## adroidman

I am trying to get in touch with someone about testing things but its hard when no one replied back. My guess is that you will need to move the files into the partition that it let's you pick from.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## burntorangefan

Hey guys, not new to rooting, just to the locked bootloader phones from Moto. Had the OG Droid then moved on to the Thunderbolt. Got the Bionic yesterday and rooted it immediately...At any rate, just a quick question before dl'ing this app...I understand you run the bootstrap app to get to CWM, right? Then no other special issues before doing a nandroid? Just asking because I dumped a cool $600 on the phone and don't want to do something wrong right out of the shoot...Thanks in advance!


----------



## adroidman

Correct when in CWM its like any other version if CWM.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## terryrook

I know this might be lame for asking but is there 2 storage areas like the x2, and if so have you tried putting the file you want to flash on both just to see if its one or the other, I'm about ready to ditch my d2 which ive had for a year and a half for a bionic and I need to know its just as hackable, by the way, you guys have made amazing progress in the short time its been out and i just want to congratulate and thank you all, I cant wait to get in the mix with you guys and help crack this motherf#%ker wide open.


----------



## vinzky

i thought this is supposed to be an apk...i just downloaded and i got a zip file? am i doing something wrong?


----------



## razorloves

vinzky said:


> i thought this is supposed to be an apk...i just downloaded and i got a zip file? am i doing something wrong?


it is an apk. your computer probably just has apk's associated with your zip program. just a guess.


----------



## adroidman

Ok guys sorry to not be offering any support been to busy to mess with anything android :'( but CVPCS has released a fix and you can find it here http://cvpcs.org/projects/android/bionicbootstrap scroll down to the bottom where it has update binary. I will be posting this in the OP this weekend. Sorry again guys but work is hectic right now.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TeeX

adroidman said:


> Ok guys sorry to not be offering any support been to busy to mess with anything android :'( but CVPCS has released a fix and you can find it here http://cvpcs.org/projects/android/bionicbootstrap scroll down to the bottom where it has update binary. I will be posting this in the OP this weekend. Sorry again guys but work is hectic right now.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


thanks, but I've just read the link you posted from CVPCS's blog:
_Simply replace the existing update-binary found in your install packages (should be found under META-INF/com/google/android/update-binary) with the one below, repackage and try again!_

I have NO IDEA what he's talking about lol

For those of us that aren't familiar or comfortable with code, will a newer version of Bionic Bootstrapper be released including these new changes (whatever they are lol)

Also, what's wrong with the Bionic Bootstrapper app now? I've made a couple nandroid backups, but haven't done anything else with it. Should I not use it at this point?


----------



## adroidman

Safe to use and its for the developers that need to flash .zips for there roms and such. You will need to do this when a rom is released. But I will post detailed instructions this weekend.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## branshaw09

I just flashed kejar31's deodexed ROM with no issues. I had to move the .zip file from the sdcard to the sdcard-ext and all was good. Does anyone know if any instructions on how to get into CWR from a reboot has been released? I can't seem to find it. On my X if I had to do a battery pull or something like that I could enter CWR through stock Recovery (stock recovery and then reboot would then put you in CWR before the phone rebooted), but it doesnt seem to work that way on the Bionic. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## adroidman

The locked bootloader makes it so the only way into CWM is the bootstrap for now. May change in the future

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## razorloves

"adroidman said:


> The locked bootloader makes it so the only way into CWM is the bootstrap for now. May change in the future
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


The droid x has locked bootloader and can get into cwm from power off. He's wondering if the bionic has similar methods.


----------



## adroidman

No not yet. I believe its being worked on but nothing yet.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## terryrook

"razorloves said:


> The droid x has locked bootloader and can get into cwm from power off. He's wondering if the bionic has similar methods.


Try the battery pull with it plugged into the charger method that's how we used to force cwm on the d2 we had a similar bootstrap


----------



## JRJ442

Just a quick question. Got my bionic yesterday. Still playing and snooping around with it before I root it and do all the fun stuff. Can't seem to find to find the meta/ file where I update that binary. Will it be in there after I bootstrap and all?


----------



## TeeX

JRJ442 said:


> Just a quick question. Got my bionic yesterday. Still playing and snooping around with it before I root it and do all the fun stuff. Can't seem to find to find the meta/ file where I update that binary. Will it be in there after I bootstrap and all?


not sure, but I'm hoping that there will be an updated Bionic Bootstrapper with the updated binary included? Any rumblings on this?


----------



## sheldoneous

JRJ442 said:


> Just a quick question. Got my bionic yesterday. Still playing and snooping around with it before I root it and do all the fun stuff. Can't seem to find to find the meta/ file where I update that binary. Will it be in there after I bootstrap and all?


It is in the .zip packages that we install through cwm...not on our systems

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## JRJ442

Thanks! Sorry for the dumb question. Was wondering why I saw that file on my X but not on this phone


----------



## razorloves

JRJ442 said:


> Just a quick question. Got my bionic yesterday. Still playing and snooping around with it before I root it and do all the fun stuff. Can't seem to find to find the meta/ file where I update that binary. Will it be in there after I bootstrap and all?





TeeX said:


> not sure, but I'm hoping that there will be an updated Bionic Bootstrapper with the updated binary included? Any rumblings on this?


the binary file is really nothing for you guys to worry about. As sheldoneous said above, it's in the zip files that developers make. They are already using it.


----------



## adroidman

Its true. It is no longer needed as the developers are including it. It has been removed from OP

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## TeeX

sweet! thanks razor and adroidman!!

so I will be able to flash zips with my bionic bootstrapper the way it is?

great news!


----------



## razorloves

"TeeX said:


> sweet! thanks razor and adroidman!!
> 
> so I will be able to flash zips with my bionic bootstrapper the way it is?
> 
> great news!


Yep

Yw


----------



## jthompson122183

Official Bootstrap for the Bionic in the market for download here is the link... http://t.co/LlW1SJBE


----------



## chefb

Sweet ....do we need a new Ron manager to? I have a rom manager premium. When I had the x??? So could I use that


----------



## TeeX

jthompson122183 said:


> Official Bootstrap for the Bionic in the market for download here is the link... http://t.co/LlW1SJBE


so if we download and install this we should delete the initial version posted by CVPS? Or are they the same?


----------



## razorloves

TeeX said:


> so if we download and install this we should delete the initial version posted by CVPS? Or are they the same?


yes
no


----------



## TeeX

ha, thanks razor! 

so out of curiosity - if they're not the same, what's the new "official" version?


----------



## razorloves

TeeX said:


> ha, thanks razor!
> 
> so out of curiosity - if they're not the same, what's the new "official" version?


the new official version has a couple minor fixes in it. thats all i heard.


----------



## adroidman

It also has the newest CWM

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## JRJ442

Still have to move files for Clockwork to see them? Think I saw that it recognizes internal storage as well now


----------



## adroidman

No there is in option to select from internal storage

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## dangerous

I want to UN Install the Bootstrap recovery. How do you do this?


----------



## ericatomars23

Why can't I just download ClockworkMod off the market?


----------



## razorloves

ericatomars23 said:


> Why can't I just download ClockworkMod off the market?


you can if you want. it's right here https://market.android.com/details?id=com.koushikdutta.bionic.bootstrap
this guide was made before that was available


----------



## razorloves

dangerous said:


> I want to UN Install the Bootstrap recovery. How do you do this?


the easiest way is probably just do a FXZ http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5376-FXZ-Fastboot-Recovery


----------



## dangerous

Why when running RomManger (premium) to do "Backup current Rom" it boots in to CWR 5.0.2.5 and i get the following

"SD Card marker mismatch.
Error processing ROM Manager script. Please verity that you are performing the backup, restore, or ROM installation from ROM Manager v4.4.0.0 or Higher
I'm pretty sure i have the latest ROM Manager (and it's paid for).

and from the CWR Screen i still can select Backup and it does do a full backup.


----------



## razorloves

dangerous said:


> Why when running RomManger (premium) to do "Backup current Rom" it boots in to CWR 5.0.2.5 and i get the following
> 
> "SD Card marker mismatch.
> Error processing ROM Manager script. Please verity that you are performing the backup, restore, or ROM installation from ROM Manager v4.4.0.0 or Higher
> I'm pretty sure i have the latest ROM Manager (and it's paid for).
> 
> and from the CWR Screen i still can select Backup and it does do a full backup.


not sure what that error is exactly, but it usually means you're using an older version. open rom manager and tell us what version it says you have at the very top.


----------



## dangerous

4.7.0.5 is the version I'm using


----------



## dangerous

Also, seems that ROM Manager wants to look at SDCARD whereas my CWR are on SDCARD-EXT. of course there is no space left on SDCARD.


----------



## dangerous

Figured it out. 
The mismatch error was "most likely" that i had the CLOCKWORKRECOVERY folder from another phone/sdcard, when i upgraded to a 32gb card, i copied from one card to another, THEN, I Upgraded my (other phone) DX to the Bioinic and had the original settings files still on the card. 
I probably should have deleted the folders and started fresh. just didn't know if i was going to keep the Bionic.


----------



## dangerous

Ok.
How do we get Rom Manager to store it's backups on SDCARD-EXT. i don't have any space left on sdcard because of Google Music


----------



## adroidman

The backups should go to sd-ext automatically..... at least they do for me


----------



## dangerous

"adroidman said:


> The backups should go to sd-ext automatically..... at least they do for me


Even if you start the backup from Rom manager?. Is there a setting? only way i can back up to ext is to reboot to cwr then stay the backup manually


----------



## adroidman

dangerous said:


> Even if you start the backup from Rom manager?. Is there a setting? only way i can back up to ext is to reboot to cwr then stay the backup manually


I always do it manually. I did some digging and I did not see any options for that. Talk to Koush so he can add it in


----------



## donnelly326

I have an issue where when i try and do a nandroid backup it says "cant mount sdcard" and if I go to the mount storage and try and manually mount sd card it gives me similar error. I really want to flash a new rom to my bionic but i afraid to do so if I cant make a back up. Ive read through multiple forums and no one else seems to have this issue... please help


----------



## adroidman

I am willing to try and help but you may want to talk to Koush about it.

Basic trouble shooting questions. How did you get in CWM. Are you putting the backup on internal or external? Have you tried backing up to the internal and the external SD card?


----------



## donnelly326

adroidman said:


> I am willing to try and help but you may want to talk to Koush about it.
> 
> Basic trouble shooting questions. How did you get in CWM. Are you putting the backup on internal or external? Have you tried backing up to the internal and the external SD card?


I got into CWM from Koush's boot strapper and i dont know how to choose whether the backup goes to the internal or the external mem i know the card is functional because the phone will write to the card and read from it as well with a file manager app...


----------



## adroidman

Have you tried reboot straping it? Have you tried updating it via RM?


----------



## donnelly326

I had tried reboot strapping, but i didnt try rom manager and that fixed it backup successfully made!! thanks adroidman


----------



## adroidman

NP


----------



## formerflyboy

I'm having a problem getting CWM to work. I updated to 5.7.893 and ran the forever root on my Bionic then installed Bionic Bootstrap. It asked for superuser access, I accepted, and got the message that it was successful. It appears in the superuser apps list but when I run the app and try to reboot into recovery it does a normal reboot. It worked fine before I updated to .893 but now I can't install any ROMs. Any ideas? Thanks...

EDIT: Disregard...User error...


----------



## TerrorTodd

formerflyboy said:


> I'm having a problem getting CWM to work. I updated to 5.7.893 and ran the forever root on my Bionic then installed Bionic Bootstrap. It asked for superuser access, I accepted, and got the message that it was successful. It appears in the superuser apps list but when I run the app and try to reboot into recovery it does a normal reboot. It worked fine before I updated to .893 but now I can't install any ROMs. Any ideas? Thanks...
> 
> EDIT: Disregard...User error...


I'm having the same issue...what am I doing wrong??

Thanks,
--Todd


----------



## TBhater

(Droid bionic firm 5.9.902 / rooted stock rom / cwm 5.0.2.5)

Ive been using cwm for almost a year on thunderbolt with no probs. I just switched to a droid bionic, rooted phone, installed cwm and flashed recovery. No errors given. When i try to backup or reboot into recovery through cwm the phone just reboots like normal w/o doing anything else. I did factory reset, reinstalled cwm and same problem. Any suggestions. I rooted using that phils method here on rootzwiki. I ran bootstrap in this thread and was able to reboot to recovery cwm but the actuall rom manager app still doesnt function.

HELP!


----------



## adroidman

Rom manager is not needed. You just need to reboot recovery from the boot strap app. I have not been using rom manager since...... 7-8 months ago.

Sent from my Bionic on Gummy


----------

